# Saturday Morning at BBSP



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Sunrise


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

and a few of the regulars


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great images Stargazer. How did you shoot the dragon. I never have any luck with them using my 100-400.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Lou, I was just sitting waiting for something to fly by. He landed on that stick right in front of me. So I just popped up the 1dMkII and sigma 150-500. I was surprised it came out that good.



Fisher Lou said:


> Great images Stargazer. How did you shoot the dragon. I never have any luck with them using my 100-400.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Great shots Fred. The colors in the first one just pops out!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Excellent as usual. Good job, Fred.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Gary and Mike. I used a Singh Ray reverse grad, 3 stop and a Hitech 3 stop grad stacked on the first one. Knocked the sun back a bit so the forground wasnt too dark.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Good stuff. Dragon is my favorite, nice sharpness and composition.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Buddy, Not bad for a Sigma 150-500 OS.



Pocketfisherman said:


> Good stuff. Dragon is my favorite, nice sharpness and composition.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the dragonfly as well....looks like he just got through hog tying the branch it's sitting on!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Good job on these. It was nice to see you out there again. I like the dragon as well.


----------

